# White Fantail IF 1997 W 1136 - Brooklyn NY



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This elder fantail was found on W 35th in Coney Island NYC and is being cared for by the finder. The band was originally sold by the Wellwood Pet Shop which is no longer in business, so the band is not traceable. If any of our NYC area members might know of a fancier in the area that would be a good home, please let me know. 

Finding a local home would be great. Otherwise this fantail needs a good home elsewhere within the next week or so.

The bird is listed with 911 Pigeon Alert.

Terry


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*not local but willing to give a good home!*

We live in PA and would be happy to give this fantail a home. Of course we would pay for the shipping, If he still needs a home please let me know
Thanks
Wendy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Wendy! This particular fantail has found a home. The family that found and rescued the bird have decided to keep it. We are still looking for a home for a roller that is currently located in Staten Island NY.

Also check to see what may be available in animal shelters in your area. Often there are some very fine birds that end up in shelters and who desperately need a good home.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i checked mine none has any pigeons /cry can't even find any breeders


----------

